# Left over Formica= Dry Erase Board?



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello,
My question for my fine feathered friends here, is, Would left over formica laminate work in the application for a whiteboard?

I recently converted my old bedroom into a home office/study of sorts, and one of the things I wanted to do was have a white board. And the thought came to my mind, that I could perhaps use a piece of Formica I had lying around for this purpose. Its nothing special, just plain white formica you would use on counter tops(I used it on my router table.) The sheet is a few inches less than 4ft^2 since I need to cut out a cracked spot near an edge, and clean up the edges where the butchers at lowes chipped it out on the Panel saw.

Now I realize this probably isn't the greatest material, however I was wondering if it would work decently for this purpose. Meaning it could be erased/cleaned, without leaving behind too much ghosting.

This isn't really a woodworking project perse, since I do intend to probably just mount it the the wall using a couple roofing nails hammered into studs(big heads) since the stuff isn't heavy at all. However it is a project, and you folks are extremly knowledgeable.

Many thanks.

Cheers,
Brendan


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

it should work just fine

i used 'thrift board' for one

it does need to be 'washed' from time to time
with a rag and water

to keep the 'ghosts' at bay


----------



## BobTheFish (May 31, 2011)

I don't know. The whole way dry erase works is that the surface is incredibly shiny and sealed off, (like glass, which works as dry erase too) and the inks are oil based (in such a way that they do not dry), and the formica might absorb the inks.

Instead, I would check out the stuff I saw at home depot last time I was picking up house paint. It's a film with an adhesive backing meant to turn any surface into dry erase. Either that, or slap a sheet of glass over the formica.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Patron: "Thrift Board" do you just mean the cheap stuff, or a particular kind that is known as that? Washed with Water? I always thought you were supposed to use isopropyl alcohol. I guess what works works.

Bob: Bob, yea, glass is a good idea, however, 4×4 sheet of glass would not be easy to transport.. nor cheap… Not to mention the BORG doesnt carry glass really, and we don't really have any glass shops. I have used Polycarb for it before, however I would be better off hanging a sheet of gold…. lol.

Thanks


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

Yes it will work… I've used it in the past. However, it will not last as long without getting a colored haze to it as it does not have the finish that purpose-made white boards have. But yes it will work, and for some time. Recommend you avoid using blue white board pens. Blue, even dry erase, tends to stain more than other colors (even on actual white boards)


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

If you use a plastic laminate that has a glossy finish, the dry erase markers will work fine. The smoother the surface, the less areas to hols any ink.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Yankee: Alright, thanks. Yea, as a general rule I tend to write alot in black, simply because it seems to stand out more to me than any other colour, however I will keep that in mind particularly.

Cj: Im pretty sure its rather smooth/glossy; Its the white Formica you get at Lowes. It was that or have a granite patterned RT, but that would have gotten expensive, lol.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

what ever works brendan
it's been a while since i had one

maybe it was lacquer thinner i used
as i do use allot of it
and mineral spirits too
you will find something i'm sure


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I have that white Formica from Lowes on my workbench. I write on it with pencils and dry erase markers. A pencil eraser or Mineral spirits seems to get all my marks off without leaving any ghosts. Even dried stain will come off with MS and a little elbow grease.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Can you find one of those panels that sometimes come from dishwashers that allow you to 'change' the colour of the front of the machine? These work well as do panels cut from old dryers, stoves or other kitchen appliances. The enameled metal works really well for whiteboards and is magnetic as well. I did this for my kids drawing easel a few years ago and they are still using it.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

David: Alright, thanks for the alternative ideas.

Gfadvm: Alright, thats probably the same stuff as I have. I found on my RT I can usually write on it, and erase with relative ease, however I don't usually do alot of writing, usually just a tick mark or something if I am marking a distance from the bit. Not usually any words. But sounds good.

Mark: Alright, if this doesn't work, Ill try that. I just happen to have this stuff on hand, rather than trying to find a dryer or dishwasher to cut up.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't know about using it for a dry erase board, although you should have no problem using wet erase markers. They wipe clean with a damp sponge. I have one that they work fine on.


----------



## mdufinetz (Sep 12, 2011)

I work in the Technical Department at Formica and I have some advice on this.  We produce a product specifically for this application. Conventional laminate was not designed for this application. Ghosting will occurr in most cases when conventional laminate is used. Acetone should work to eliminate the ghosting , but not guaranteed on conventional laminate. Here is a link to see the Tech Data sheet for Dry Erase product:
http://www.formica.com/documents/Laminate_DryErase_MB_TD_050310.pdf


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I don't know about anyone else but I think it is very impressive that somebody from Formica joined Lumberjocks and posted with some really useful information in response to this thread! It speaks well for the folks at Formica and the the great nature of LJ's that a manufacturer representative felt comfortable posting here. Well done!


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Ahh yes, thanks guys, and thank you Mdufinetz. Impressed to see you joined just for my question.

I am sorry if I made anyone feel like their input was not appreciated; I had a bit of a family issue occur(its in the non-shop section) and I kinda forgot about this.

Thanks guys.


----------

